# Looking for a four-seat, 4WD coupe...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

...that's not an Audi A5?










http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArtic ... rs/254990/

Ferrari has unveiled its first-ever production four-wheel-drive model, a front-engined V12 four-seater GT that not only replaces the 612 two-plus-two coupe but also aims to attract a new kind of "all-roads, all-weathers" Ferrari customer.

The new car, dubbed FF for its four seats and four-wheel-drive, is designed by Pininfarina under the direction of Ferrari's own chief designer, Flavio Manzoni.

The first Ferrari of modern times to accommodate four full-sized adults and their luggage, it will be unveiled at next month's Geneva show, and go on sale soon afterwards.

See official pics of the Ferrari FF

Ferrari hopes it will appeal in particular to buyers who usually use all-wheel-drive saloons or SUVs for winter driving and especially ski trips at this time of the year.

The revolutionary Ferrari has an all-new, longer wheelbase chassis with a new-design, all-independent suspension that incorporates the latest-generation magnetically adjustable dampers and standard Brembo carbon ceramic disc brakes.

The four-wheel-drive system, claimed to be around 50 per cent lighter than comparable applications, preserves the desirable rear weight bias of recent V12 Ferraris. Called 4RM (for 'Ruote Motrici') the system is unique to Ferrari, using the car's electronic systems seamlessly to direct torque to the front wheels when slippery conditions demand it, but mostly leaving the car in its desirable (and understeer-free) rear-wheel-drive state.

Though the FF is more versatile than traditional Ferraris, Maranello counters any suggestions that it is "soft" by giving it a newly developed 6.25-litre V12 with just under 10 per cent more swept volume and 22 per cent more power than the 612, and a seven-speed double-clutch gearbox to replace the previous six-speed manual.

The FF also gets the package of efficiency-building measures introduced in the California, including stop-start and smart charging to improve economy by about 10 per cent. The FF engine produces 650bhp at 8000rpm and 504lb ft of torque (up 16 per cent) at 5000rpm. Despite these higher outputs, CO2 output is dramatically slashed from 470 to 360g/km (23 per cent) while combined fuel consumption improves from a distinctly average 13.8mpg to 18.3mpg. The FF's 0-62mph acceleration time of 3.7sec also undercuts the 612's by 0.4 sec, while its 208mph top speed beats the 612 by about 10mph.

Ferrari claims an impressive kerb weight of 1795kg for the FF, undercutting the 612 by 50kg despite the presence of the new on-demand 4x4 system.

This and the fact that the FF is almost identical in length and width to the outgoing 612, (and only 30mm taller) suggests Ferrari has scored a considerable packaging coup, since the graceful lines allow full adult headroom in the rear, and the boot provides 450 litres of space with all passengers aboard, or 800 litres with the rear seats folded, figures which match many four-door models.

Steve Cropley


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Saw them testing this covered in black tape, out this year sometime, looks absolutely gorgeous, much better than the silly 4 door Aston, Porsche and lambo, just a shame it's going to be £230,000!!! Never worth that!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Reminds me of the old BMW Bread Van and the Reliant Scimitar.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I always loved/preferred that version of the Z3 too!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Kell said:


> Reminds me of the old BMW Bread Van.


That was my first thought at looking at the picture on Pistonheads :lol:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

The M coupe was an awesome car, shame this Ferrari isn't RWD though.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Kell[img:2wk70bud said:


> http://cdn.images.autocar.co.uk/612x408FFFFFFF/Car/Ferrari/Ferrari-2011111534492201600x1060.jpg[/img]


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Saw them testing this covered in black tape, out this year sometime, looks absolutely gorgeous, much better than the silly 4 door Aston, Porsche and lambo, just a shame it's going to be £230,000!!! Never worth that!


silly 4 door aston? Have you ever seen one in the flesh its absolutely amazing looking and you can fit 2 reasonable sized adults in the back, plus a decent boot what more could you want out a car?

Thats Ferrari's not great looking IMO


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

andyTT180 said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Saw them testing this covered in black tape, out this year sometime, looks absolutely gorgeous, much better than the silly 4 door Aston, Porsche and lambo, just a shame it's going to be £230,000!!! Never worth that!
> ...


2 doors and if it's an Aston to be built in England!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Neil said:


> Kell[img:mjoz4pun said:
> 
> 
> > http://cdn.images.autocar.co.uk/612x408FFFFFFF/Car/Ferrari/Ferrari-2011111534492201600x1060.jpg[/img]
> ...


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

wouldn't you feel silly sitting in the back of an AM tho?


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Is it just me?



















Ldn


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

London said:


> Is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice. :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

BLinky said:


> London said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me?
> ...


+1 :lol: good find

Charlie


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Love the look of the front and rear of that thing but the side really doesn't do anything for me. Does look a bit Z3.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Does look a bit Z3.


and Z4, and Z8, and Alfa spyder^^ not a bad thing indeed ^^


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

BLinky said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > Does look a bit Z3.
> ...


Each to their own, I can't say im a huge fan of that look. Many are but it just doesn't look quite right. I think for that money I would want something very attractive from every angle and the FF doesn't do that im afraid. The front end does look incredible I might add though.


----------

